# Enrolment in 2 universities



## Melinda (Dec 9, 2013)

Can someone advise?
Currently my son is in the final year (project & internship) with Qantm but wishes to enrol in another tiertiary providers to do computer networking, however is rejected as he is a foreign student. He has time on his hands and wishes to enhance his skills further. Can someone advise?


----------

